# Stihl 63pmx



## boatman (Jan 17, 2011)

Does any one other that Logosol sell Stihl 63 pmx ripping chain?


----------



## boatman (Jan 30, 2011)

So....No one uses it?


----------



## gemniii (Jan 30, 2011)

mentioned here:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/161292.htm

apparently pricey and logosol exclusive in the U.S.


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm happy with woodland pro chain. It's pretty reasonable.

Stihl is high dollar stuff. I'm sure its $400-550 a roll. I my opinion its not worth the extra cost, but I've never ran it. 

Is there something special about it?


----------



## mtngun (Jan 30, 2011)

betterbuilt said:


> Is there something special about it?


The name ? :cowboy:


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 30, 2011)

mtngun said:


> The name ? :cowboy:


 
:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## billstuewe (Feb 3, 2011)

I buy Stihl 63PM ( paid $299 for last 100' in 2007) --(I use it as is w/ the 30° top plate grind and each time I resharpen I cut back 5° until I get to the 10°). Logosol chain is 63PMX, the "X" meaning it has been filed to 10° already but it is only available from Logosol and they get it from overseas. Prior to getting the Woodmizer LT40 I milled all my boards on a Logosol with a 066 and 16" bar. Making my own chains this way I had the cost doen to about $11.50/loop compared to $27 at Logosol. IMHO this is the very best chain for milling. I have used Oregon and Baileys and the Stihl is far better.


----------



## mtngun (Feb 3, 2011)

billstuewe said:


> IMHO this is the very best chain for milling. I have used Oregon and Baileys and the Stihl is far better.


What is better about it, Bill ?

Is it just semi-chisel lo-pro (or picco, as Stihl likes to call it) ?


----------



## billstuewe (Feb 3, 2011)

The highly scientific explanation is "I like it better". I do not have all the tests and detail that you do--I was thinking this morning that I sure wish you could come down here and we could mill together and share knowledges w/o my having to type--I hate typiong (yes thast is why) It is slow and many mistakws have to be corrected. Anyway, The Bailey lo-pro was real bad about making a very rough cut with that harmonic vibration stuff that was discussed hear a couple of years ago. The Oregon is fair but does not seem to hold an edge as well and stretches more. That is about as scientific as I can get.
It is called Picco by Stihl


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's true for picco but this may be why the stihl chain didn't stretch as much. 









klickitatsacket said:


> When I first started on here I learned a very cool thing about gauge that I did not realize and will now pass it on to others as I do not see it mentioned.
> 
> .050, .058 and .063 all have the same kurf in the wood because the drivers are all .063 in the chassy of the chain and only thinned down under the chassy.
> 
> There is one exception to this rule. Carlton .050 is a true .050 all the way up through the chassy and thus the kurf is .013 thinner than the other .050 chains made by Stihl and Oregon.



I got this from this thread.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/39817.htm


----------



## thenne1713 (Nov 21, 2014)

OK, so here is the scoop on difference: The 63PMX is a ripping chain, Low Profile (PICCO), but RATED at up to 100cc/ 36" bar, where standard LP ripping chain is only recommended up to about 41cc/ 18" bar. However the Woodland Pro 30RP Ripping chain is probably more comparable, as rated up to 100cc/ 36' bar and ONLY HAS a 1/4" KERF, and ~half the price of the 63PMX. The 63PM (25-35 degree picco) chain is ONLY recommended Up to 40cc/ 18" (from what I read). STIHL also advertises that they "pre-stretch" their chain.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 5, 2014)

What is the price of a roll in Europe? Any members there who could ship some?


----------



## firebrick43 (Dec 6, 2014)

thenne1713 said:


> OK, so here is the scoop on difference: The 63PMX is a ripping chain, Low Profile (PICCO), but RATED at up to 100cc/ 36" bar, where standard LP ripping chain is only recommended up to about 41cc/ 18" bar. However the Woodland Pro 30RP Ripping chain is probably more comparable, as rated up to 100cc/ 36' bar and ONLY HAS a 1/4" KERF, and ~half the price of the 63PMX. The 63PM (25-35 degree picco) chain is ONLY recommended Up to 40cc/ 18" (from what I read). STIHL also advertises that they "pre-stretch" their chain.


 
I wonder if the powerhead ratings is a lawyer thing? I don't see stihl producing a super specialized product from scratch. A run of just a special grind is even surprising but not as much as higher strength steels to make the side plates and rivets in the same dimensions. In milling in the cut a broken chain is nearly as serious as in cross cutting. Also cross cutting has much more possibility for more damage from cutting dirt or shock loading from catching the tip on other trees and such.


----------



## thenne1713 (Dec 6, 2014)

Mad Professor said:


> What is the price of a roll in Europe? Any members there who could ship some?


I had previously replied, but guess the pc ate it :-(
(re: 63pmx) Goto LOGOSOL.COM, click on EUROPE, then select your country to find the distributor


----------



## big mog (Dec 7, 2014)

its just as hard to get it this side of the pond, even the stihl dealers dont stock it, some havent even heard of it. Seems logosol have the distrubution tied up, but it is the best ripping chain I have used (even change its angle to anything from 2-10 degrees depending on the type of timber I'm milling)


----------



## TheCaver (Mar 18, 2015)

I use it on a 441, 25" Stihl bar. The PMX is a lo pro chain and it rides a little high on the nose of the roller, but I called baileys and they said it was fine....I have had no problems with lots of milling.... cuts very smooth surface, and low vibration as long as you keep teeth the same length religiously.

J


----------



## Grande Dog (Nov 21, 2016)

Howdy,
Finally got a line on the 63PMX. It's still expensive but, better priced than the competition. We're starting off a .50 a drive link, and 549.00 on the 100' reel. Should be on the website soon. I'll get back on here and post some links when they're ready. I expect to start moving some of this chain in the near future, so hopefully eventually we'll be able to drive the price down. Also in the near future we'll be coming out with narrow kerf single ended bars up to 48" that have Lo Pro tips. Another nice product we'll have available is a large spline Lo Pro rim.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## SeMoTony (Nov 21, 2016)

betterbuilt said:


> I'm happy with woodland pro chain. It's pretty reasonable.
> 
> Stihl is high dollar stuff. I'm sure its $400-550 a roll. I my opinion its not worth the extra cost, but I've never ran it.
> 
> Is there something special about it?


Less stretch for user; it's pre stretched. Oregon chain in saw in my avatar droops after first use off reel. Most other chain is similar. Stihl also seemed to hold edge better when milling the log off the stump in photo, Prior cuts with Oregon. My $.02 your milage may vary


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 25, 2016)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> Finally got a line on the 63PMX. It's still expensive but, better priced than the competition. We're starting off a .50 a drive link, and 549.00 on the 100' reel. Should be on the website soon. I'll get back on here and post some links when they're ready. I expect to start moving some of this chain in the near future, so hopefully eventually we'll be able to drive the price down. Also in the near future we'll be coming out with narrow kerf single ended bars up to 48" that have Lo Pro tips. Another nice product we'll have available is a large spline Lo Pro rim.
> Regards
> Gregg




That is reel good news Greg

Your current PMX prices are about double what they cost when I brought my Logosol mill.

Any ideas why the PM/PS is so much cheaper than PMX? 

Could you guys regrind the PM or PS stihl chains to 10 degrees for a reasonable price?

One more question, why did Carlton discontinue the woodland 30RP? I know others here had good luck with that.


----------



## thenne1713 (Nov 25, 2016)

mtngun said:


> The name ? :cowboy:


It is a Pico/ LP ripping chain, full-comp


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 26, 2016)

thenne1713 said:


> It is a Pico/ LP ripping chain, full-comp



Yes. My 066 pulls it fine in hardwood with 25" bar/84 DL.


----------



## thenne1713 (Nov 26, 2016)

Mad Professor said:


> That is reel good news Greg
> 
> Your current PMX prices are about double what they cost when I brought my Logosol mill.
> 
> ...


30RP is still available, just put it in the search box on the website


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 26, 2016)

thenne1713 said:


> 30RP is still available, just put it in the search box on the website




My bad on the number. Woodland made a ripping chain in lowpro/picco, pretty sure it is discontinued.


----------



## Grande Dog (Nov 28, 2016)

Howdy,
From baileys it was 30LR. Carlton called it N1C10-RP. I'm pretty sure it got the axe not long after Blount bought Carlton. I see some loops on ebay but, it looks like they think pretty highly of them. On the grinding conversion of the chain, besides the labor you would have a 15% - 20% loss of tooth. At one point in time the PMX was available in CN, so it was easier to access. One of the bigger reasons for the price is getting it from Europe to here.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## thenne1713 (Nov 29, 2016)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> From baileys it was 30LR. Carlton called it N1C10-RP. I'm pretty sure it got the axe not long after Blount bought Carlton. I see some loops on ebay but, it looks like they think pretty highly of them. On the grinding conversion of the chain, besides the labor you would have a 15% - 20% loss of tooth. At one point in time the PMX was available in CN, so it was easier to access. One of the bigger reasons for the price is getting it from Europe to here.
> Regards
> Gregg


I do recall the 30LR from their older catalogs, and do not see it today, LOL


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 12, 2017)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> Finally got a line on the 63PMX. It's still expensive but, better priced than the competition. We're starting off a .50 a drive link, and 549.00 on the 100' reel. Should be on the website soon. I'll get back on here and post some links when they're ready. I expect to start moving some of this chain in the near future, so hopefully eventually we'll be able to drive the price down. Also in the near future we'll be coming out with narrow kerf single ended bars up to 48" that have Lo Pro tips. Another nice product we'll have available is a large spline Lo Pro rim.
> Regards
> Gregg



Hi gregg,

Any progress on the PMX chain, large spline picco rims, or 3003 mount picco bars?

Thanks,

MP


----------



## Grande Dog (Jul 12, 2017)

Howdy All,

Just got the invoice today and the order is coming LTL container. Should be about 3 - 4 weeks before we have the picco bars, tips, and rims. I've already have the PMX.

Regards
Gregg


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 12, 2017)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> Just got the invoice today and the order is coming LTL container. Should be about 3 - 4 weeks before we have the picco bars, tips, and rims. I've already have the PMX.
> 
> ...




That's good news.

All I see on the website for chain is Oregon? Any pricing on the PMX?

What bars will the picco tips fit?

Any more updated info would be great!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grande Dog (Jul 13, 2017)

Howdy,
Now that I know the product is getting on the water, I'll get with our developer on the copy for the website. We'll be shooting photos when we get the product. We'll have bars from 20" to 42" with a 12mm bar stud slot. The bar stud slots are elongated compared to a standard 12mm slot. This was done so that if you run a Husky with the 9mm to 12mm adaptor, it wont limit your bar adjustment like other adaptors. The picco tips will only fit these bars. On the PMX we're at .050 per drive link, and $549.00 per 100'.

Regards
Gregg


----------



## marti384 (Jul 13, 2017)

A nickel per drive Link? Pretty darn reasonable.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2017)

marti384 said:


> A nickel per drive Link? Pretty darn reasonable.




I think that is off an order of magnitude


----------



## marti384 (Jul 14, 2017)

Probably is.


----------



## Grande Dog (Jul 15, 2017)

Howdy,
Stupid decimalpointchecker, it only works when you don't want it to.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 9, 2020)

thenne1713 said:


> OK, so here is the scoop on difference: The 63PMX is a ripping chain, Low Profile (PICCO), but RATED at up to 100cc/ 36" bar, where standard LP ripping chain is only recommended up to about 41cc/ 18" bar. However the Woodland Pro 30RP Ripping chain is probably more comparable, as rated up to 100cc/ 36' bar and ONLY HAS a 1/4" KERF, and ~half the price of the 63PMX. The 63PM (25-35 degree picco) chain is ONLY recommended Up to 40cc/ 18" (from what I read). STIHL also advertises that they "pre-stretch" their chain.



I know this is an old thread, but my Woodland Pro/Carlton ripping chain has closer to a 3/8" kerf with a full length cutter. I'm trying to find out if the 63 PMX would actually yield the 1/4" kerf I'm looking for with my Logosol.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 9, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> I know this is an old thread, but my Woodland Pro/Carlton ripping chain has closer to a 3/8" kerf with a full length cutter. I'm trying to find out if the 63 PMX would actually yield the 1/4" kerf I'm looking for with my Logosol.


Yes 1/4 " kerf, cuts smoother thana band mill


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 9, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> Yes 1/4 " kerf, cuts smoother thana band mill


Thank you. My Carlton loops at 5 degrees definitely cut smoother than a band mill. Almost as smooth as a planed board, but I really want that 1/4" Kerf. Do you know if the Archer 3/8 "low profile" will yield a 1/4" kerf as well?


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 10, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> Thank you. My Carlton loops at 5 degrees definitely cut smoother than a band mill. Almost as smooth as a planed board, but I really want that 1/4" Kerf. Do you know if the Archer 3/8 "low profile" will yield a 1/4" kerf as well?


I avoid Chi-com products so can't say, I doubt it will last as long as Stihl chain


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 10, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> I avoid Chi-com products so can't say, I doubt it will last as long as Stihl chain


I don' think Archer is Chinese, it's Australian, but it could very well be imported from China since they are pretty close (compared to the US).


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 10, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> I don' think Archer is Chinese, it's Australian, but it could very well be imported from China since they are pretty close (compared to the US).


Company is Australian, factory is in red China


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 10, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> Company is Australian, factory is in red China


Good to know, I'll probably snag some of the Stihl loops in time. After removing the bar nose steering attachment from my saw carriage I magically have a 1/4" kerf with the Carlton chains... 

What are you using to sharpen your chains? I'm using a Granberg Grind N' Joint that is working pretty well and doing a fairly good job of keeping the cutters even. I like that I can power it off my tractor, but I would like something more precise in the future.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 11, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> Good to know, I'll probably snag some of the Stihl loops in time. After removing the bar nose steering attachment from my saw carriage I magically have a 1/4" kerf with the Carlton chains...
> 
> What are you using to sharpen your chains? I'm using a Granberg Grind N' Joint that is working pretty well and doing a fairly good job of keeping the cutters even. I like that I can power it off my tractor, but I would like something more precise in the future.


I'm an old school hand filer. I do use a pferd file holder sometimes on the milling chains.

For crosscut chains I can do a good job just freehanding a round file

I really like the 63 pmx chain, but it's damm expensive. I should have got a roll when Left coast/Greg was still in business
Carlton used to be really good chain when original owners ran the show. I'm not a big fan of blount


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 11, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> I'm an old school hand filer. I do use a pferd file holder sometimes on the milling chains.
> 
> For crosscut chains I can do a good job just freehanding a round file
> 
> ...


After finding this thread I tried to look up Left Coast and then read about that tragedy. It's a shame because Bailey's is like $.67 per drive like on the 63 PMX.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 11, 2020)

Hand filing 63 pmx I use chains until cutters start breaking off. I still get a very smooth board/cant.

I do same with crosscut chains, then they become "stumpers/metal catchers"......


----------

